# [eix] erreur avec eix-remote update

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

eix-remote update produit l'erreur suivante :

```
problems arised with cachefile _var_lib_layman_yoreek.eix

/tmp/eix-remote.ZNYcLRzI/1/_var_lib_layman_yporti.eix was created with an incompatible eix-update:

It uses database format 101 (current is 28).

Please run 'eix-update' and try again.

problems arised with cachefile _var_lib_layman_yporti.eix

/tmp/eix-remote.ZNYcLRzI/1/_var_lib_layman_zugaina.eix was created with an incompatible eix-update:

It uses database format 101 (current is 28).

Please run 'eix-update' and try again.

problems arised with cachefile _var_lib_layman_zugaina.eix

 * Calling eix-update

Reading Portage settings ..

Adding virtual overlays from /var/cache/eix ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) ..

[0] "gentoo" /usr/portage/ (cache: eix)

     Reading Packages .. Finished

[1] "" /usr/local/portage (cache: parse|ebuild*#metadata-md5#metadata-flat#assign)

     Reading category 154|154 (100%) Finished          

Applying masks ..

Calculating hash tables ..

Writing database file /var/cache/eix ..

Database contains 15463 packages in 154 categories.

 * could not read all eix cachefiles of /tmp/eix-remote.ZNYcLRzI/eix-caches.tbz2

Probably your eix cachefile was *not* updated successfully.

Unless the above messages suggest another cause or you specified a

wrong filename, the most likely cause of this is that the server uses

another eix version than you or produced broken data. Please inspect

   /tmp/eix-remote.ZNYcLRzI/eix-caches.tbz2

whether this is a valid *.tar.bz2 archive containing eix cachefiles

(if it has already been deleted, download it using fetch).

If this is not the case (but was freshly downloaded), please report a bug.

Note that the archive is *not* broken if only the cachefile format versions

differ: In that case only report a bug if the eix cachefile format versions

in the downloaded file are *older* than that of the most current ~x86 eix

version in the portage tree (but first retry after several days before

reporting such a bug to give the server maintainers a chance to upgrade

after a version bump of eix).

Conversely, if the downloaded versions are even newer than that supported by

your eix, you will have to upgrade to the most current ~x86 version of eix

to use eix-remote: This inconvenience cannot be avoided and is not a bug!

```

----------

## El_Goretto

Si tu comptes obtenir de l'aide, il va peut être falloir commencer par donner quelques infos, non?

Genre le contexte, pour commencer.

Parce que là, ça ressemble limite à une recherche google, ton post.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour moi, il suffit de lire le message d'erreur dans la citation : une mise à jour d'eix demande de mettre à jour la base de données eix via eix-update.

----------

